# Battle Royale (Horror or no)



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

To me BAttle Royale is a psychological horror... Just imagine being kidnaped force to wear collars that can kill you any second and know you are on an island and you are force to kill your classmates or else die... Only one can survive.

That is something that is more psychological horror. The thought of that is pretty scarry. What is your thoughts on this?? Have you seen the movie??


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've always wanted to see it, unfortunately, I live in a lamentably entertainment bereft area (Just ask Omega or Spaulding) and it hasn't been readily available.

From what I've heard, it seems to fall in the same class as say *Predator, Jurassic Park * and *Se7en.* While there are horrific elements to each, they're only loosely linked to the genre as a whole. But because of certain content, I would have no trouble seeing either film in the Horror Section. The same is probably true with *Battle Royale.* I'm always keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey if you want I can get it and send it... I know tons of places in Philly and Jersey that sells it... Plus the internet is also a good source. It is a great movie all together. YEah I was having difficult to what genre it can go in... I guess it is a psychological horror film.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

I would say it’s a horror, not monsters or spooks but it would just fall in one of the many sub-genre categories!

I hear it’s not widely distributed in the US ... companys fear to carry it because of the school kids killing each other, touchy subject out there! It’s been on TV here a few times, pretty good movie and I’m a big fan of “Beat” Takashi. I watched his Zatoichi movie the other day it was really good!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lilith said:


> Hey if you want I can get it and send it... I know tons of places in Philly and Jersey that sells it... Plus the internet is also a good source. It is a great movie all together. YEah I was having difficult to what genre it can go in... I guess it is a psychological horror film.


 I'll take it, if you're willing to send it. I usually won't buy something outright without seeing it first, but with all the hype I've heard...! I know for a fact that it's not here anywhere, I've looked.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep I am a fan of "beat" and also a fan of most of the characters. I actually was thinking of dressing up like one of them all in blood lol... That would have been great!

Yeah true it is a touchy subject but who cares it is a movie.

Ok I will find it and get for you Sinister.... If I can find it. I know I will be able too. It is a great movie.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Sinister.... I bought it like 3 years ago... and have worn it out, I'm completely burned out of seeing it... this means it's worth you getting it. Trust me.

BTW... Jeffery Combs... nicest man on the planet.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Joyfuldead said:


> Sinister.... I bought it like 3 years ago... and have worn it out, I'm completely burned out of seeing it... this means it's worth you getting it. Trust me.
> 
> BTW... Jeffery Combs... nicest man on the planet.


Didja get an autograph? More specifically, didja also get an autograph for an old friend?


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I did get an autograph... but only one... sorry, you should have sent me something to get signed suckah. ****... I'm sorry I didn't get you one, it slipped my mind... he was so nice and hot.


----------

